# Lincoln our 10 week old pup



## horns3179 (May 11, 2010)

Just brought home our new addition, Lincoln, and he is already taking over the house. But with a face like this who could argue.


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

GORGEOUS! YOU'LL BOTH HAVE LOADS OF FUN!


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

He's adorable! I love the shot of him just over a book you know he wants to shred.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah baby!
I think that little guy is going to rock your world. Look at those eyes! 

Congrat's.He's a beautiful little guy, and I think He's going to be a powerfully built dog. Just look at that chest and shoulders.
Very well put together!


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Is that a book on dog training by any chance??

What a beautiful face - take lots of photo's!


----------



## horns3179 (May 11, 2010)

Yes he has our number and very quickly with those eyes. He is very strong and growing so quick, he is all legs so far and it will be fun to see what he looks like once his body catches up. 

He starts puppy kindergarten Wednesday and that should be alot of fun, not sure which one will be trained more, him or us.

The picture of him eating the book is one of many i could have taken of him mouthing everything.

I am very happy that we got him, he is an amazing dog.


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Take lots of pics when he's a pup ... they grow like weeds -


----------

